# Incidence of GME in Male Malts



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm trying to become better educated about GME, and I understand it occurs mostly in young to middle-aged female dogs. I was wondering, has it affected any of the male Malts from SM members?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A very good friend of mine had a male from a show breeder and he died almost two years ago. He was around 7 I think. It wasn't GME but it was something like it. Inflammation of the brain and spinal cord. I've wondered about this so many times because now that I've read about GME he had all the symptoms. 
Once his symptoms started and he went to her vet then to OSU but he only lived about 2 weeks.
This stuff scares me to death. I know of two other people in this area that had Maltese that died of GME in the past couple of years


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how sad, Jane  It seems like it's becoming much more prevalent. It scares me so much too


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Wookie died about 6 months ago from GME. His owner is Miss Melanie. I don't see her on SM anymore but she's still on FB and we're friends. She's located in Southern Florida. Mr. Wookie was about 3-3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Lynn, I've seen pics of the precious Mr. Wookie; I didn't know he died of GME  Oh, he was such a tiny little guy. I hope his mommy's doing okay these days.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know any official statistics. But when I would take Lola to her neurology visits, it was like clinic day. All the GME dogs were there. Most were small breeds and females. But I saw a male basset hound, a male Lab and some type of eskimo looking dog. But there was a Min Pin, a Pug, a toy poodle and another maltese. I think about all of them often. And if you go on the GME boards, you will see male and female, and multiple breeds.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, how heartbreaking that must have been, Pam  I didn't know it affected some of the larger breeds as well.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know any official statistics. But when I would take Lola to her neurology visits, it was like clinic day. All the GME dogs were there. Most were small breeds and females. But I saw a male basset hound, a male Lab and some type of eskimo looking dog. But there was a Min Pin, a Pug, a toy poodle and another maltese. I think about all of them often. And if you go on the GME boards, you will see male and female, and multiple breeds.


 
Oh Pam, that is so sad. Like Zoeysmom, I too, am trying so am trying to hard to learn about the disease. I also read, that it happens mostly to female fur-babies, sometimes the internet, may not always be the best tool, but at least it does give us some of the indicators. Perhaps and it seems gender is not one them nor breed.

I think the best took is the reasearch that is being conducted and I do believe that will give us even better answers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I read somewhere about immune systems... are there any studies about vaccines and the immune system of these GME effected dogs?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

kodie said:


> I read somewhere about immune systems... are there any studies about vaccines and the immune system of these GME effected dogs?


I don't know if there are any studies on it but I do remember reading posts that seems GME seemed to present itself a few months after a vaccine. I was talking to one of my vets and I told her my understanding was that if a dog was genetically predisposed to GME or NME, vaccines seemed to be the trigger. She didn't correct me or say differently. I don't know if that's because she doesn't know, didn't want to get into it, or if that's the fact.

Oh gosh I didn't know Mr. Wookie had GME and passed! I so miss seeing Melanie post. That just breaks my heart. I had no idea it would affect me so.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, here's a blog I was reading recently about one girl's experiences with her male dog with GME (who is currently doing well!): Care for Coby - our journey with Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis (GME)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

FYI -- for those that remember Melanie -- of course, she is hard broken about Mr. Wookie -- but on a happy note, she just got remarried about 2-3 months ago and is very happy about her new DH.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't know if there are any studies on it but I do remember reading posts that seems GME seemed to present itself a few months after a vaccine. I was talking to one of my vets and I told her my understanding was that if a dog was genetically predisposed to GME or NME, vaccines seemed to be the trigger. She didn't correct me or say differently. I don't know if that's because she doesn't know, didn't want to get into it, or if that's the fact.
> 
> Oh gosh I didn't know Mr. Wookie had GME and passed! I so miss seeing Melanie post. That just breaks my heart. I had no idea it would affect me so.


 All I can do is to share my experience. Lola had vaccines in July, by August I knew something was off. That was roughly when we tested for thyroid. By Nov. she was deathly ill. I feel there was a correlation.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> All I can do is to share my experience. Lola had vaccines in July, by August I knew something was off. That was roughly when we tested for thyroid. By Nov. she was deathly ill. I feel there was a correlation.


 
Pam, not that makes sense to me, a very uneducated person about this disease, but I am trying.

What I do know, and I know my vet has even said it, the vaccines weaken the immune system, just like humans, to supposeldy, fight off what they are getting vaccinated for. Perhaps there is a huged indicator there. 


I have no problem telling my vet, NOPE. Next time I go to the vet, I will be discussing this disease with them. 

I love you Pam with all my heart.

And I hate vaccines.

Many years ago, I thought I was doing right by my babies. We are learning so much more.

It's just like the human flu shot. My mom got it, and two hours later, she was dealthy ill. I said Mom, it has to be the shot, "oh nooooooooo she said, it was 2 hours after receiveng the shot :blink: how can that be. She went to the doctors, and by gosh, that's exactly what it was.

I have asthma, and they keep pushing the flu shot on me, sorry NOPE. You are not going to put something in my system, that will give me a touch of the flu. I would much rather get the flu normally, and take care of it then. Oh and by the way, haven't had a touch of the flu at all. A cold yes, hey it happens.

Just like our furbabies, they are coming up with all these vaccines for humans, and the poor eldery, are from the old school, and believe in their doctors and get ever vaccine they advise. I'm not saying the docs are wrong, but, not something I personally will do, as many things the doctor reccomends. So it will be the same for my furbabies. I of course check with my breeder, who know far more about this, then I do. Just like chloesteral meds for humans. Every eldery person I know, or even not elderly, they prescribe, colestral meds. For most the side effects are horrible.

I know a man, who just lost his (can't remember the breed) a large breed, and never got his babies vaccinated, not because he doesn't love them (he had two ) because he does.

I don't think vets don't do this on purpose, this is what they are taught.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pam, would you be willing to share what type & kind of vaccine Lola had just before she became so ill?
How old was she then & had she had that particular vaccine before?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

allheart said:


> Pam, not that makes sense to me, a very uneducated person about this disease, but I am trying.
> 
> What I do know, and I know my vet has even said it, the vaccines weaken the immune system, just like humans, to supposeldy, fight off what they are getting vaccinated for. Perhaps there is a huged indicator there.
> 
> ...


 Acatually vaccines don't weaken the immune system. Vaccines cause an immune response, and kick it into high gear. I believe that is what happened to Lola. And perhaps because she was genetically predisposed to this, her immune system spun out of control and began to attack her own body. Auto immune diseases are an immune system out of control and instead of attacking forign things it attacks the body it is supposed to be protecting.


edelweiss said:


> Pam, would you be willing to share what type & kind of vaccine Lola had just before she became so ill?
> How old was she then & had she had that particular vaccine before?


 Bad memory here, and I even had to put this all on her submission packet! It I think it was a rabies and I think bortadella. She was 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn, Elisabeth and Chrystal, thank you all so much.

Believe me, I miss Mr Wookie just as much this moment as I did the moment he passed away. GME is an awful illness that really does need to be researched and taken out of the gene pool or super medicated so dogs can survive.

Mr Wookie had not received any vaccines before his GME showed up, so that was not his case, but WHAT or HOW it showed up in him is still a mystery to me. He was perfectly healthy before. My Vet would always comment on how healthy he was and due to his smaller size it as more amazing to my Vet.

I will always miss my darling perfect for me, Mr Wookie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MissMelanie said:


> Lynn, Elisabeth and Chrystal, thank you all so much.
> 
> Believe me, I miss Mr Wookie just as much this moment as I did the moment he passed away. GME is an awful illness that really does need to be researched and taken out of the gene pool or super medicated so dogs can survive.
> 
> ...


Melanie - I'm so sorry for your loss of Mr. Wookie. Every time I hear a case of GME I'm stunned. I'm hoping you find another Maltese one day to sit right next to Mr. Wookie in your heart. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying:Girlie Dolcina (R.I.P.) was given the Rabies on the end of July 2011 and diagnosed with GME on Jan 1 2012


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mel, I just recently heard about Mr. Wookie. I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful soul.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MissMelanie said:


> Lynn, Elisabeth and Chrystal, thank you all so much.
> 
> Believe me, I miss Mr Wookie just as much this moment as I did the moment he passed away. GME is an awful illness that really does need to be researched and taken out of the gene pool or super medicated so dogs can survive.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about Mr Wookie, Mel. He was a very special little guy, one of the reasons I chose the Maltese, and now I have two  This is a really awful disease. I can't even think of losing My Lola or my little Penny. :shocked: rayer:


----------

